# nesting box questions...



## Captain (Aug 19, 2012)

i have seen lots of variations of nesting boxes, but still have a few questions.....

1. do they need to be enclosed, ie. do the chickens need a dark place?

2 if elevated off the ground, do you need a "ramp" to get them in the box?

3 how many will lay in the same box, if i have 5 hens, do i need 5 boxes?

thanks!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

No they don't need a ramp. Generally they choose to use the same box for whatever reason (maybe easier to defend if necessary) but 3 boxes for 5 chickens would be plenty. They need to feel safe and secure. Generally a lip of about 3 inches (so the eggs don't roll out) however some folks turn a 5 gal pail on its side and use that for a nesting box. I've also heard of milk crates turned on their sides for the same purpose.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

3 nest boxes for 7 and they all gravitate towards the top box at my house. The more the merrier?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that all 7? Very funny! Good answer by the way.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

*pet carrier*

I just use a pet carrier. 6 hens but only 4 or 5 eggs a day. Just sit it under the roost or where ever. They seem to find it.










I have seen two in it at the same time and watch many arguments on who's turn it is.










@7chicks I like your Barred Rocks. I'm trying to cross one with a buff orpington. See if I can get a little color in the Barred.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good idea that.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

rob said:


> good idea that.


The pet carrier or the buff rock cross?


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

I have two 5 gallon buckets as my nesting boxes. You can see the picture in the photo gallery under chicken tractors. I have used milk crates before, too. I don't have a ramp in front of mine, but I did put a perch in front of them to make it easier.


----------



## teddy (Sep 6, 2012)

kejmack said:


> You can see the picture in the photo gallery under chicken tractors.


I'm not able to view any images under the Photos categories. Mite it be a permission thing? I can see the thumbnails on the first page and the number of images. But nothing once in the folder.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

i use milk crates but dont turn them sideways. they work great. i have 3 for 15 chickens because they all want to use the same one. some people use a drawer from chest of drawers or just any thing. you can nail 4 boards togather just make sure no nails are showing and it has a bottom


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

teddy said:


> I just use a pet carrier. 6 hens but only 4 or 5 eggs a day.


Chickens lay an egg every 26 hours so you will rarely get 6 eggs a day. Ducks are better layers. Ducks will lay one per day.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

teddy said:


> I'm not able to view any images under the Photos categories. Mite it be a permission thing? I can see the thumbnails on the first page and the number of images. But nothing once in the folder.


I can't see any of the photos either. I see the little thumbnails on the page with all the categories listed but when I click on anything all I get is a blank page.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I think that's more likely a function of your computer or phone not allowing rather than the site. I'm not an expert but you're the only one having the issue. Try a different computer or try your computer if you're using your phone. Might have to change your settings or allow cookies or something.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

lol - only have one computer so can't try another one.... And everything else on the net works.... 

dunno..... rats!


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

i cut pallets in half and put sides and tops on them so i could stack them... covered the slots... and have 3 high.. then there is the milk crate, the old frigde drawer... the tire rims.. lol.... they also nest in the wood pile, in the bush by the elderberry tree.. behind the chicken coop.. in the garage... ... its fun finding them!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

im wondering if mine are laying while free ranging in the garden. loads of hiding places.


----------

